# 22 for squrrel hunting



## tom turkey 2x2 (May 20, 2022)

Thinking about getting a  new .22 to hunt squirrels next fall. Leaning toward a ruger10/22 ,but is their a better option?


----------



## Lilly001 (May 20, 2022)

tom turkey 2x2 said:


> Thinking about getting a  new .22 to hunt squirrels next fall. Leaning toward a ruger10/22 ,but is their a better option?


I like the Charger (just the pistol version of the 10-22) with a brace and a red dot.
Add a silencer, if you care to, and it’s about the ideal squirrel gun IMHO.


----------



## Doug B. (May 20, 2022)

I don't know if there is a better option or not but I love my 10/22. I have killed a ton of squirrels with it.


----------



## ILbowhntr (May 20, 2022)

IMO one of the best.


----------



## Railroader (May 20, 2022)

Just to be different, I'll say Marlin 60... ?


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 20, 2022)

Plenty of great options, but it's hard to go wrong with a 10/22.


----------



## WOODIE13 (May 22, 2022)

The Ruger American is a nice shooter as well


----------



## earlthegoat2 (May 23, 2022)

There are well over 100 different models over that last 100 years that will do what you are asking. 

I happen to have a Marlin Model 60 and a Remington 597 Magnum of which both are equally suited.

I have shot the most squirrels with a Marlin 17V 17HMR.  

I’m just going to name a few more. 

Savage Mk II, A22, 
Remington 572, 552, 550, 12, 597
CZ 452, 457
Winchester 52, Wildcat (10/22 clone)
Ruger American, 77/22
Henry 22s

Some of these may not be up to the most modern standards but all are great choices.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 23, 2022)

earlthegoat2 said:


> There are well over 100 different models over that last 100 years that will do what you are asking.
> 
> I happen to have a Marlin Model 60 and a Remington 597 Magnum of which both are equally suited.
> 
> ...


My favorite squirrel rifle is my ancient Winchester 250 lever. Styled kind of like like a smaller version of the old Savage 99 rifles. Not easy to find these days, though.


----------



## earlthegoat2 (May 23, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> My favorite squirrel rifle is my ancient Winchester 250 lever. Styled kind of like like a smaller version of the old Savage 99 rifles. Not easy to find these days, though.



Those are neat rifles. They were part of a series of 22 and 22 Mag rifles in lever action, pump action, and semi auto. They had model numbers like your 250.  270 and 290 IIRC. 

They were economy guns in their day but have gained in monetary and intrinsic value. 

I would like to get the pump in 22 Mag.


----------



## Davexx1 (May 23, 2022)

I have a stainless/camo 10/22 and like the little gun but like many off the shelf rifles, the trigger is rough. It will never be a precise shooter without a trigger job or replacement trigger that will provide a nice light and crisp break.


----------



## Doug B. (May 23, 2022)

Davexx1 said:


> I have a stainless/camo 10/22 and like the little gun but like many off the shelf rifles, the trigger is rough. It will never be a precise shooter without a trigger job or replacement trigger that will provide a nice light and crisp break.


That is true. It seems like all Ruger rifles that I have seen are a little rough and needs replaced.  I put a different trigger on my 10/22 and it made all the difference in the world.  That's just my experience.  YMMV


----------



## chehawknapper (Jun 5, 2022)

I’m old school. Single shot. I’ve had my Savage model 72 for 50 years. My eyes aren’t as good as they used to be with iron sights so my range has shortened up.


----------



## Timberjack86 (Jun 6, 2022)

Love my Henry with open sights


----------



## RedHills (Jun 6, 2022)

Probably more novelty than efficiency, but like my lever Uberti 22lr Silver Boy.


----------



## jrickman (Jun 6, 2022)

I've got a Marlin 60 with a 4x Leupy on it that shoots a ragged hole about the size of a quarter at 50 yards with the whole tube. Can't say they are all that way, but some of the older ones that were well cared for are pretty good. I've got 2 of the M&P15-22 rifles for my boys and they work really well and are super lightweight. Accuracy is in the "good enough" realm.


----------



## trad bow (Jun 12, 2022)

Got a new one for myself .32 caliber flintlock.


----------



## bfriendly (Jun 13, 2022)

I’ve got a Marlin 60 as well and my kid can hit a beer can at 100 with hard sights…….I can hardly see the can


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Jun 13, 2022)

When I started getting into squirrel hunting again, I thought a lot about what I wanted out of a rifle. I wanted a bolt action .22 that was very accurate and reasonably lightweight... The Savage bolt-action 22's fit that bill, but I wanted a beautiful hardwood stock, so I settled on the CZ457...

I got my CZ457 when they first came out and couldn't be happier... ~6.2 lbs without scope, very accurate (dime-sized group @ 50 yards with a few different ammo types), very nice trigger pull which is also adjustable, though I haven't touched it. Short bolt throw (60 degrees, IIRC), short lock time, if that matters to you, and good-looking walnut stock. Available in several different configurations as well. Your needs may differ, but my CZ is the perfect squirrel rifle for me and didn't require any upgrades to make it such.

If I were to get a semi-auto, I'd get the CZ 512 and find one used in 22lr. For bolt guns, the Tikka T1X gets brought up a lot as well and is in the same price range as the CZ457.


----------



## xdguy226 (Jun 15, 2022)

I have a Tikka T1x. It is a fantastic .22. Absolutely the best trigger of any gun I own. Can't say enough good about Tikka guns!!!!!!!!


----------



## Robust Redhorse (Jul 7, 2022)

If an inexpensive semi-auto .22 is what you want, you can't beat a factory 10/22.



If you want to shoot them from a long way off, get a quality bolt-action (CZ, Tikka, Bergara, etc.)


----------



## ILbowhntr (Jul 8, 2022)

A 10/22 is probably the perfect 22 rifle. More accessories than any other rifle out there.
Had a 77/22 heavy barrel that I deeply regret getting rid of.
Hunt tree rats now with a Henry lever action.


----------



## sleepr71 (Jul 9, 2022)

Either an older Marlin Model 60,or a 10/22 would be my choice. Put a small 3-4x scope on it & get it dialed in. My old model 60,when clean,will (still) shoot with any off the shelf 10/22 & has had untold BRICKS of 22 LR shot through it! A Model 60,with the Squirrel carved into the stock..is still a great choice for anyone wanting a small game rifle.?


----------



## hdgapeach (Jul 9, 2022)

All I've ever used for skwerls is my passed down through the family Remington 550-1 semi-auto and my Remington 512 bolt action twenty-twos.  They're both tack drivers and sport fine crosshair, low power gloss scopes.  The 550-1 came out of my grandfather's pawn shop.  Dad passed it down to me.  It's older than I am!  I picked up the 512 from a guy at the Jockey Lot flea market in Anderson, SC about 20 years ago.  The 512 is about as old as me.  (BTW, I'm 59 y/o).  Those two have never given me an excuse to upgrade to a newer, more better skwerl killer.


----------



## Uptonongood (Jul 9, 2022)

A 10/22 with bull barrel, fluted and a really good scope, untouchable! Loved mine, lethal.


----------



## Waddams (Jul 10, 2022)

My Savage 64 autoloader does well. Very light, I shoot mine pretty well too. It didn't have attachment points for a sling but I found a way to make a sling work too.


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Jul 11, 2022)

Waddams said:


> My Savage 64 autoloader does well. Very light, I shoot mine pretty well too. It didn't have attachment points for a sling but I found a way to make a sling work too.


My brother has killed all manner of critters with his Savage 64. Seems like he had some feed issues that were related to ammo choice, but it's fair to say that he's gotten his money's worth out of it.


----------



## Gator89 (Jul 11, 2022)

RamblinWreck88 said:


> If I were to get a semi-auto, I'd get the CZ 512 and find one used in 22lr.



If you see one at a good price, buy it. CZ is discontinued the 512 in 22lr.


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Jul 11, 2022)

Gator89 said:


> If you see one at a good price, buy it. CZ is discontinued the 512 in 22lr.


Yes, and that is why I specified "used," though that move by CZ makes no sense to me. They don't seem to be going for too high lately; it just ain't in the stars for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Gator89 (Jul 11, 2022)

RamblinWreck88 said:


> Yes, and that is why I specified "used," though that move by CZ makes no sense to me. They don't seem to be going for too high lately; it just ain't in the stars for the foreseeable future.



I think the 22 semi-auto market is saturated with 22 lr options that work well and cost lest than a 512.  I have sub $200 Rossi with a threaded barrel that refuses to jam.

The 512 in a 22 WMR is where CZ has very little competition.


----------



## Waddams (Jul 11, 2022)

RamblinWreck88 said:


> My brother has killed all manner of critters with his Savage 64. Seems like he had some feed issues that were related to ammo choice, but it's fair to say that he's gotten his money's worth out of it.



I bought mine for $90 used. It's had a few cheap rounds fail to fire but never failed to cycle right when the bullet goes bomb.


----------



## RustyH (Jul 26, 2022)

Stainless Ruger 10-22, Laminate Stock, Bull Barrel, BX24 mag, way overpowered scope.

I have been squirrel hunting for 40+ years now since my dad started taking me as a little boy, even won a trophy once in a completion.  I almost always use a 22 as my dad taught me shotguns were too easy and would leave pellets in the meat.  I have had and have LOTS of 22 riffles (including an old savage 22/410 over-under).

Now At 53, my eyes aren’t as good so for me the optic is just as important as the rifle.  So I usually carry my 10-22.  The reason I really like my setup is that if I see a rabbit, or other game, I can easily transition.  I have taken down a hog with my 22 by placing the shot right behind the ear and then finishing him with my pistol. 

IF I had to choose one weapon from my 30+ gun collection to keep with me as the world was ending, it would be this particular 10-22 setup as I could defend myself and feed my family with it without fail.

squirrel hunting tip
My wife made me this vest maybe 20 years ago and I aways wear it knowing how much she cared for me when she made it.  It has a big pocket in the back and I keep walmart bags in it to put the squirrels in as I take them, this way the blood dont get everywhere.  

I dont worry about CAMO because I need to give the poor squirrel a little chance


----------



## DustyRoads (Sep 10, 2022)

RamblinWreck88 said:


> When I started getting into squirrel hunting again, I thought a lot about what I wanted out of a rifle. I wanted a bolt action .22 that was very accurate and reasonably lightweight... The Savage bolt-action 22's fit that bill, but I wanted a beautiful hardwood stock, so I settled on the CZ457...
> 
> I got my CZ457 when they first came out and couldn't be happier... ~6.2 lbs without scope, very accurate (dime-sized group @ 50 yards with a few different ammo types), very nice trigger pull which is also adjustable, though I haven't touched it. Short bolt throw (60 degrees, IIRC), short lock time, if that matters to you, and good-looking walnut stock. Available in several different configurations as well. Your needs may differ, but my CZ is the perfect squirrel rifle for me and didn't require any upgrades to make it such.
> 
> If I were to get a semi-auto, I'd get the CZ 512 and find one used in 22lr. For bolt guns, the Tikka T1X gets brought up a lot as well and is in the same price range as the CZ457.


Gonna take a hard look at that CZ457....thanks.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Sep 10, 2022)

Marlin 39a


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Sep 10, 2022)

I traded a 10/22 off. I am shooting a Marlin Model 5000 and a Savage Mod B22-FV. The are both tack drivers !


----------



## Anvil Head (Sep 12, 2022)

Most any .22 is adequate for tree rats. All seem to be plenty accurate. My all time favorite is my Browning T-bolt with an old Weaver K4. I wore out the recoil bushing on a Marlin 60 when I was young, but hunted with it for many, many years. Have a 39a take-down but the rifle is heavy, just as accurate as any. Gave my wife a Browning lever to play with but never carried it out for squirrels, just too purty.

Until recently, since my eyes started getting short, my go to was my .45 cal MoniLynn southern mountain rifle (BP). If you planned to eat you'd better be tight on head shots. It was always interesting for early season because young squirrels would come to the smoke out of curiosity. Some fast and furious reloading at times, always fun. Big plus was being practiced up for deer and hogs with the same gun. A walnut sized target is still a walnut sized target no matter how it's packaged in meat and hair.


----------



## Gbr5pb (Sep 12, 2022)

Worked hard to procure grandpa’s browning lever action after he passed. Accurate and fun to shoot. Had to put a scope on it though


----------



## Buckhead (Oct 1, 2022)

Kinda into rimfires.  Have owned several premium .22 rifles over the years, but my favorite has to be a Sako Quad.  Run it suppressed, half inch gun with Eley subsonic.  Inside of 50 yards, head shots the norm.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 2, 2022)

Anvil Head said:


> Most any .22 is adequate for tree rats. All seem to be plenty accurate. My all time favorite is my Browning T-bolt with an old Weaver K4. I wore out the recoil bushing on a Marlin 60 when I was young, but hunted with it for many, many years. Have a 39a take-down but the rifle is heavy, just as accurate as any. Gave my wife a Browning lever to play with but never carried it out for squirrels, just too purty.
> 
> Until recently, since my eyes started getting short, my go to was my .45 cal MoniLynn southern mountain rifle (BP). If you planned to eat you'd better be tight on head shots. It was always interesting for early season because young squirrels would come to the smoke out of curiosity. Some fast and furious reloading at times, always fun. Big plus was being practiced up for deer and hogs with the same gun. A walnut sized target is still a walnut sized target no matter how it's packaged in meat and hair.


Man, I miss my T-bolt that got donated to the meth heads while I was at work. That was a sweet rifle.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 11, 2022)

Lilly001 said:


> I like the Charger (just the pistol version of the 10-22) with a brace and a red dot.
> Add a silencer, if you care to, and it’s about the ideal squirrel gun IMHO.


What red dot you got on yours? I have one I’m thinking gonna put a scope on. Can’t decide on a 2x7 or a red dot


----------



## Throwback (Oct 11, 2022)

I got a browning lever action years ago. Great gun.  I think if I was looking for a lever today I’d go with a Henry though


----------



## Lilly001 (Oct 11, 2022)

Throwback said:


> What red dot you got on yours? I have one I’m thinking gonna put a scope on. Can’t decide on a 2x7 or a red dot


I think it’s a Sitron.
It wasn’t but a hundred bucks or so. But it works well.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 11, 2022)

Throwback said:


> I got a browning lever action years ago. Great gun.  I think if I was looking for a lever today I’d go with a Henry though


Just picked up a Henry .22 for our coon club raffle today. Its gotta little weight to it, feels like a real gun, I shot one once and didn't like it myself. Its pretty tho.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Oct 11, 2022)

I just use an air rifle, 1200 fps, 30 yards dunn deal


----------



## Darien1 (Nov 9, 2022)

My Marlin 39 is my go to squirrel rifle.


----------



## menhadenman (Nov 9, 2022)

I have at least a dozen 22s and may get made fun of for saying it, but check out a pellet rifle. I don’t even know what brand it is but my brother gave it to my middle boy and they whacked a nice pile of squirrels last weekend. The one thing I like: it is quiet and less likely to mess up the woods. 

But for a 22, I love my 10/22s, especially with a drop in trigger. My best is a Marlin bolt gun I got in the early 90s but don’t think they’re made anymore. 

Would like a Henry lever but never shot one. 

Good luck!


----------



## Mack in N.C. (Dec 12, 2022)

Railroader said:


> Just to be different, I'll say Marlin 60... ?


This ,......Marlin is more accurate out of the box. Got a 60 and 81TS.   Out shoot my 10/22 everyday.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 19, 2022)

Mack in N.C. said:


> This ,......Marlin is more accurate out of the box. Got a 60 and 81TS.   Out shoot my 10/22 everyday.


I have a 81TS and its a tack driver.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 19, 2022)

A 10/22 that's not a carbine is a bad dude. (carbine is too but I love the little bit of extra length)


----------

